
Why Everyone Missed the Most Important Invention in the Last 500 Years - xnet
https://hackernoon.com/why-everyone-missed-the-most-important-invention-in-the-last-500-years-c90b0151c169
======
tga
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14618911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14618911)

------
jimnotgym
What another blockchain article! Actually enjoyed this one as there was this
link to accountancy, which makes it rather clearer to me what the benefits may
be.

------
nautilus12
Why the most important invention of the past 500 years is something you've
already heard about (but read my explaination of it and then please buy my
book).

------
dvfjsdhgfv
I really hate it when people exaggerate in order to draw attention to an
otherwise interesting subject.

